# Bisbees Black & Blue



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Yesterday was the first day...two fish killed (189# and 289#)that did not meet minimumweight requirements (300#). See what the promise of major cash awards brings...way too small fish stuffed in the fish bags. Live VHF radio feed and Webcam of weigh in. Sportfisherman.com and Bisbees.com


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Xiphius (10/23/2008)*Yesterday was the first day...two fish killed (189# and 289#)that did not meet minimumweight requirements (300#). See what the promise of major cash awards brings...way too small fish stuffed in the fish bags. Live VHF radio feed and Webcam of weigh in. Sportfisherman.com and Bisbees.com


the 189 had better of diedduring the fight. If not, that crew needs to disspear from tourney fishing - and bluewater fishing in general.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a damn shame if you ask me


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

In Cabo, it's not that big a deal to "them" to kill a fish. Why Cabo and Hawaii remain that way is a mystery to me.


----------



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

Try fishing in Guam. They kill ALL the Marlin here. They look at me like I'm crazy when I tell them I released a Marlin.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Guam? Do they eat all of them or do it for show?


----------

